
Qualcomm's FastCV Computer Vision SDK - fitzwatermellow
https://developer.qualcomm.com/software/fastcv-sdk
======
coralreef
How does this compare to, say OpenCV?

~~~
cpcat
I think it's a subset clone with closed-source optimisations for Qualcomm
chips (Android)

~~~
jordigh
Yes, but is it good for the Jews?

[http://www.jewish-languages.org/jewish-english-
lexicon/words...](http://www.jewish-languages.org/jewish-english-
lexicon/words/199)

------
hokkos
Why did they sold Vuforia if they have another CV and AR lib ?

